# WIP



## Jim (Aug 28, 2012)

Work in progress-18 lb side.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 28, 2012)

that's a sweet looking deba Jim.


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! I love it.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 28, 2012)

What are you planning on doing with that sir?


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2012)

Bacon, lots of bacon. :viking:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm inspired, I may have to try this. Much smaller slab I am sure though.


----------



## Carl (Aug 28, 2012)

Bacon, eh? I always think of porchetta first, but to each his own.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 28, 2012)

Using a deba? Some purists will be cross with you!


----------



## add (Aug 28, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Using a deba? Some purists will be cross with you!



...only to be drowned out by the _bacon-at-any-cost_ lovers.


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 28, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Using a deba? Some purists will be cross with you!



Even debas are better with bacon


----------



## schanop (Aug 28, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Cutty Sharp said:
> 
> 
> > Using a deba? Some purists will be cross with you!
> ...



Looks at the bright side. A deba will have a very nice bluish patina from this big fatty fish :spiteful:


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 29, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Even debas are better with bacon



+100


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 29, 2012)

I love using my Mioroshi for getting swine in line. Are you going the dry or wet route with this Jim? Beautiful belly either way... Have fun


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice, I look forward to the WIP on this one.

Stefan


----------



## obtuse (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm getting hungry


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> I love using my Mioroshi for getting swine in line. Are you going the dry or wet route with this Jim? Beautiful belly either way... Have fun


I gave it the dry rub treatment, pretty standard stuff.The only thing I am trying out different is, I placed a tray and added weight on the tray after I rubbed it down. The next day the meat had reduced in size by 1/3 and the changes had started already. We will see.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to vac seal my dry rubs, and and rotate stacking em on top of eachother. I've switched to brines lately, better yield and shorter cure. Although, I am doing it in a restaurant setting. Finding enough space to brine a full belly at home(I usually do 5-6 at a time) can be a little tricky... I can't wait to see your end results.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 29, 2012)

*


stevenStefano said:



Even debas are better with bacon

Click to expand...

*
Quote of the Day


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2012)

Mr Porcine is firming up nicely, I may be able to get him on the smoker Monday. Thinking apple wood would be nice.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 30, 2012)

Apple wood is a very good idea for this application!


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2012)

Apple and maple make a great team...


----------



## Carl (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm partial to hickory for pork and mesquite for beef, but apple is popular, so is poplar.


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2012)

Mr. Swineside is resting comfortably -





On the smoke if its not too rainy tomorrow.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks beautiful Jim! I'm smoking tomorrow regardless of the weather, people need their chourico and smoked heirloom tomato mousse!


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2012)

Mr Swinesides has retired!


















​


----------



## schanop (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh yummmm


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 6, 2012)

Jim said:


> Bacon, lots of bacon. :viking:



Mission resoundingly accomplished!! Looks outstanding :2thumbsup:


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 6, 2012)

A slow progression to deliciousness!!! Patience pays off...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice! How long did you smoke for?

Last batch I did I cured for week (salt/sugar/pink salt/garlic/thyme/juniper/allspice/maybe some other stuff), full side, skin on and bone in. Smoked by a coworker who has a smoker at his house (we don't have one at work). Don't remember what he used to smoke with, but I am pretty sure it was apple. 

After curing I cut the belly in half, and I too used my mioroshi deba. Bones and everything, not a problem. So what if it isn't traditional, it works right? Is there a traditionally Japanese single bevel knife designed for pork belly that I am not aware of?


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 7, 2012)

Jim said:


> Mr Swinesides has retired!



That is simply gorgeous! What temp did you smoke this at? I'm seriously considering doing this myself.....but I can only reliably keep the temp above 200F in my smoker.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 7, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> That is simply gorgeous! What temp did you smoke this at? I'm seriously considering doing this myself.....but I can only reliably keep the temp above 200F in my smoker.



You can certainly hot smoke bacon if you have to.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 7, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> You can certainly hot smoke bacon if you have to.



At that point it'd be fully cooked though, right? applying heat would be only for rendering and/or crisping?....maybe 200F would render it too?


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, that does look great. O.k., here's a stupid question: What are you doing with all that bacon? Eat it like it is? Can that be frozen? 

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 7, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> At that point it'd be fully cooked though, right? applying heat would be only for rendering and/or crisping?....maybe 200F would render it too?



Nothing wrong with it being fully cooked. You won't lose much to render at 200 as one big piece. Before I could have them smoked I would grill them then finish them in a low oven. 



apicius9 said:


> Wow, that does look great. O.k., here's a stupid question: What are you doing with all that bacon? Eat it like it is? Can that be frozen?
> 
> Stefan



Since bacon is fatty it does freeze very well. And the nature of the curing process, grain of the meat and way you slice and cook bacon, it doesn't suffer from a freeze much.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind comments,
To answer the smoking question, I started with ice cold meat, used a very small fire to start and over a couple of hours brought the temps up to 230. I smoked the side until it was 175 internal, about 4 1/2 hours with apple wood. I will freeze some and a couple of hungry friends already have their hands out.
The biggest difference from the commercial product is the lack of water in the meat, it fries up so nicely and develops a crust quickly. This has been a very fun project.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 7, 2012)

Jim said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments,
> To answer the smoking question, I started with ice cold meat, used a very small fire to start and over a couple of hours brought the temps up to 230. I smoked the side until it was 175 internal, about 4 1/2 hours with apple wood. I will freeze some and a couple of hungry friends already have there hand out.
> The biggest difference from the commercial product is the lack of water in the meat, it fries up so nicely and develops a crust quickly. This has been a very fun project.



I'm very much interested in this...did you have to ask a butcher for this? just ask for "a porkbelly?"


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> I'm very much interested in this...did you have to ask a butcher for this? just ask for "a porkbelly?"



Yes, pork belly should get you what you need.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 7, 2012)

Jim -

That looks fantastic! Awesome job!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 7, 2012)

What is wrong with the world that I can't buy this anywhere??? Clearly this is everything bacon should be.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 7, 2012)

Jim: 

I have a question for you. Did you use pink salt in the rub? 

If you didn't, that bacon is just one huge smoke ring. :jawdrop:


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 7, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> What is wrong with the world that I can't buy this anywhere??? Clearly this is everything bacon should be.



Do you mean pork belly...or bacon as amazing as that? Shops all around here in Boston area have pork belly, but usually already trimmed. I have to request a side like that.

Now bacon like Jim's...that's a different story....nothing like that in the shops


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2012)

mhlee said:


> Jim:
> 
> I have a question for you. Did you use pink salt in the rub?
> 
> If you didn't, that bacon is just one huge smoke ring. :jawdrop:



Yes I did use pink salt in the cure sat for 8 days in it. Had some today and it was PDG.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 7, 2012)

What are your ratios Jim?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 7, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Do you mean pork belly...or bacon as amazing as that? Shops all around here in Boston area have pork belly, but usually already trimmed. I have to request a side like that.
> 
> Now bacon like Jim's...that's a different story....nothing like that in the shops



The bacon! I mean, seriously, why doesn't someone around here do this?? It'd be addicting, having that kind of pig meat close by with no work involved...


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> What are your ratios Jim?



I used the basic cure found in all the books
450 g salt
225 g sugar
50 g Pink salt

I do fool around with swapping out brown sugar and maple syrup with the sugar. In this case I added 1/2 brown sugar and an extra cup of Maple syrup.
Black pepper,rosemary and sage.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 7, 2012)

This is based on a set weight of protein I'm presuming?


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2012)

You just need enough to give it a good coat.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 9, 2012)

Jim, you inspired me to get a pork belly but the lowest price I could find was $5 a lb! I love some bacon, but dang that is some pricey belly. I'll keep my eye out though.


----------



## Carl (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, that is pricey. I normally get it for just under $3 a lbs. It's not local or organic tho, just factor farm typical.


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2012)

The upside is handcrafted Bacon from a specialty store is 18.00 a lb + shipping!


----------



## Carl (Sep 9, 2012)

I may need to perfect my curing and smoking technique...


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 10, 2012)

Just curious. I personally set all my ratios by the weight of the protein. I'm also working in a pro environment where I have to maintain safe, consistent results. Although I will say- once you get those salt ratios down( sodium chloride and sodium nitrate/nitrite), it takes a helluva lot of the guess work out of the equation! Looks like your method is working great for you, so take that all with a grain of salt


----------

